# problem: photos are created three times



## olamgadol (Apr 5, 2014)

Maybe I have done a bad manipulation but since some time, my camera registers 3 time every photo i shoot.
the 3 photos are identical (or maybe have a slight color difference, or different white balance)
When I transfer them to my PC, they receive 3 consecutive different file name.
It happens when I shoot in Program mode (not in Auto mode)
I usually shoot in P mode, and have the habit to change frequently only the WB and the AV.
My Camera is Sony DSLR A350
Any Idea how to return to normal ?
Thanks in Advance
Amir


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 5, 2014)

My guess is you've set the camera for bracketing.


----------



## olamgadol (Apr 5, 2014)

can you be more specific ?


----------



## Overread (Apr 5, 2014)

Look in the manual for Bracketing. The idea of bracketing is that the camera takes (typically) 3 photos. One at the exposure you've set and then one blow and one above the exposure, varying the settings automatically. It's likely one or half a stop difference between each photo. 

It's used to help cover a complex scene where you might not be 100% sure of the ideal exposure - or its used to help take a series of photos that cover the whole dynamic range (range of brightness in the scene from black to white) for use in blending together into an HDR composite.


----------



## vimwiz (Apr 5, 2014)

You seem to have enabled exposure bracketing.


----------



## KmH (Apr 5, 2014)

Bracket - Page 98 - https://docs.sony.com/release/DSLRA300.pdf


----------



## olamgadol (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank you very much Overread, Wimwiz and KmH for your very quick responses.
I've disabled bracketing (access to relevant menu by the "timer" button) and every thing went back to normal.
problem is solved!


----------



## Overread (Apr 5, 2014)

Good to hear - try getting into a habbit of carrying the camera manual with you when you're out with the camera. Mine lived in the camera bag for months until I really got used to how to use the camera. It means you can read and experiment with settings and have some on-site advice if things seem to be going odd.


----------

